# Ways to Lose Track of Time



## MzSnowleopard (Aug 29, 2015)

Thought this would be an interesting subject to have a thread on.


Getting lost in the Games and Procrastination threads on this forum.


----------



## midnightpoet (Aug 29, 2015)

Reading a good book while playing favorite music.


----------



## bazz cargo (Aug 29, 2015)

My work day drags on for aeons, my weeks fly past in a blink.


----------



## dither (Aug 30, 2015)

Why sex of course.

Well some-one had to say it.


----------



## Ariel (Aug 30, 2015)

Lose your watch.


----------



## dither (Aug 30, 2015)

amsawtell said:


> Lose your watch.



That's one thing that i've never used.
Some people say that they don't feel totally dressed if they don't have a watch on their wrist.
I just could never get into them.
I've owned them but within a few days they'd be forgotten.
Hurrah for mobile phones eh?

I suppose that the "time of day" was never  important enough to matter.


----------



## JustRob (Aug 30, 2015)

Retire. Then do things when you feel like doing them rather than when convention demands. Old people may not know what day of the week it is not because they are losing their marbles but because it really isn't important to them. Occasionally I synchronise with the rest of the world but with email, the Internet, video recorders and all those other gadgets designed to bend time to our convenience it isn't so important any more. By the way, I heard a rumour that there's a bank holiday this week. Is that right? So what?

Time-keeping is a component of the traditional work ethic, but nowadays employers are more interested in what one achieves than how long it takes. Some organisations haven't got the message though. Years ago my angel, being a remarkably fast worker, left her job because the large national organisation that employed her demanded that she work full time, not part time, even though she was fulfilling all her duties within the limited time that she chose to be at work. They had adopted the approach of assuming that people are just standard work units and that they could calculate exactly how long it took a standard employee to do her job, but they clearly didn't understand what angels are capable of. She made her usual remark about such short-sightedness. "It must have been thought up by a man."


----------



## LeeC (Aug 30, 2015)

Losing track of time is what gets us through our physical existence. It is occupying one's mind either with what seems important at the moment, or while occupying one's self with an unsatisfying task or situation, daydreaming about or wondering what one would rather be doing or have had the opportunity to do. 


It's a writer's role to successfully divert minds to others' situations and dealings with life, thus furthering their own and others' passing of time.


----------



## midnightpoet (Aug 30, 2015)

The longer I'm retired time means less and less to me, and it drives my wife crazy.  She's the anti-procrastinator.  Tomorrow:sleeping: is good enough for me.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Aug 30, 2015)

dither said:


> Why sex of course.
> 
> Well some-one had to say it.



But what do I do with the other 11 hours 56 minutes of the day?

-Giggle-

Edit: Forgot to actually contribute.

I listen to music while creating something. I'll get my machete, a hammer and some nails, and carve up wood to make fake practice weapons. 

By nailing pieces together, or simply carving a single small tree, I can make hammers, swords, etc. 

All the while dancing and singing whatever songs I have piping into my ear-holes.


----------



## dither (Aug 30, 2015)

Four minutes?

Wow!

I could only dream of such a feat.


----------



## belthagor (Aug 30, 2015)

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> But what do I do with the other 11 hours 56 minutes of the day?
> 
> -Giggle-
> 
> ...



ahh, a fellow craftsman

Making models and drafting.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Aug 30, 2015)

Daydreaming


----------



## belthagor (Aug 30, 2015)

fantasizing


----------



## Ariel (Aug 30, 2015)

dither said:


> That's one thing that i've never used.
> Some people say that they don't feel totally dressed if they don't have a watch on their wrist.
> I just could never get into them.
> I've owned them but within a few days they'd be forgotten.
> ...



I've never used a watch either.  I usually wind up washing them.


----------



## belthagor (Aug 30, 2015)

best way to lose track of time: Thinking about a special someone


----------



## am_hammy (Aug 30, 2015)

YouTube. I have so many subscriptions to different channels. Love YouTube.


----------



## Boofy (Aug 30, 2015)

Drawing. I spend hours on it a night of late and can sometimes end up realising it is ridiculous o'clock only when I start drifting in and out of uncomfortable sofa slumber. A decent video game will do the same.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Aug 30, 2015)

Sometimes I wish that I could draw


----------



## Boofy (Aug 30, 2015)

It's like writing, MzSL. Just a buttload of practice, honestly. I started by drawing still life and then moved on to sketching my favourite anime characters, when I got bored of drawing half-cabbages, until I understood the anatomy. Drawing your own characters is harder at first, but that is where you discover your style. I'm not THAT good yet, but one day, damn it. :3


----------



## bazz cargo (Aug 30, 2015)

Dog walking. We can't walk without at least three stops for conversations. 

Slightly off topic, I'm sure dogs invented the internet. Mine is forever exchanging pee mails and has at least two downloads a day.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Aug 30, 2015)

Bird watching


----------



## JustRob (Aug 31, 2015)

Reading of course. I seldom buy books because I can read a standard length novel in one day and a longer one in two and that makes it an expensive pastime. Once I've entered someone's fictional world I get so immersed in it that my angel has trouble dragging me back to reality before the tale is fully told, if the teller is good at their trade of course. That's what my avatar picture is about. I make no apologies for explaining it here, even if it does involve mentioning that by now familiar to some chestnut, _my novel_.

The haunting (well they haunted me for weeks.) introductory words of the novel are as follows.

*Three clocks hang on the office wall.
 The white one has stopped. The black one keeps ticking on.
 Above them the red one is going backwards.
 The fairy tale has started.

*​The clocks mentioned appear in my avatar picture. The story can be read as an allegory about people writing and reading books, the writers always trying to work out what their future readers might want of them. Seen like that the white clock represents the reader's real life, the one that stops temporarily while they are reading the story. The black clock represents the progress of the story in the fictional world that they have entered and the red clock counts down the amount of time that they can afford to stay in that world before returning to their own reality. What happens when the red clock reaches midnight is -- well work that out for yourself. That is just one possible way of perceiving the meaning of the clocks though. In the story the time spent in the fictional world is called "red time" but perhaps that should be spelled "read time", the amount of our lives that waste away while we are reading fiction -- or is it a waste of time? Perhaps we learn a little about real life in our reading and are able to deal with it slightly better. It all depends just how far-fetched the fairy tales are. 

The "office" in the story is a type of time capsule detached from reality where people meet and maybe make their own realities a little more tolerable. Does any of this sound a little like WF? Well there you are then. Perhaps no apology is necessary for mentioning my novel yet again.


----------



## dither (Aug 31, 2015)

MzSnowleopard said:


> Sometimes I wish that I could draw



I wish that i could paint.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Aug 31, 2015)

Lately, the biggest time sucker for me has been let's plays. Rooster Teeth is a procrastinators best friend.


----------



## Bishop (Aug 31, 2015)

Building computers, learning more and more about them, setting up a home directory and domain... it's like heaven, but I never get writing done!


----------



## Boofy (Aug 31, 2015)

Bishop said:


> Building computers, learning more and more about them, setting up a home directory and domain... it's like heaven, but I never get writing done!


Gods, building my first computer was perhaps the most agonising experience in the world. I counted the seconds until it was done. Perhaps my next build wont have me so fraught, but Ammy was a NIGHTMARE. My hands never stopped shaking when I was fitting the motherboard. I'd read so much about grounding myself by that point, I think I'd really freaked myself out about the whole process, hah.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Aug 31, 2015)

Netflix


----------



## Allysan (Aug 31, 2015)

WF, puzzles and playing with my kid


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Aug 31, 2015)

annoying the cats lol


----------



## Sleepwriter (Aug 31, 2015)

Drinking

Or hanging with my friends, which usually leads back to drinking.


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard (Aug 31, 2015)

Sit down in front of your computer and prepare to write that epic novel you've been planning for eons. Then open a fine bottle of red and enjoy!


----------



## PiP (Aug 31, 2015)

Arthur G. Mustard said:


> Sit down in front of your computer and prepare to write that epic novel you've been planning for eons. Then open a fine bottle of red and enjoy!



While procrastinating on WF


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Aug 31, 2015)

Playing with / learning Macro Media Fireworks


----------



## Phil Istine (Sep 1, 2015)

I've found a number of ways of losing track of time down the years; some are current and some aren't 
Reading, writing, smoking loads of puff, surfing the internet, playing a deep hypnosis file on loop, walking in the countryside, chatting on the phone when someone else is paying and playing FIFA.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Sep 1, 2015)

Burning calendars and timepieces. Ha. Haha...


----------



## am_hammy (Sep 1, 2015)

Bookstores. I could spend hours in a bookstore or something library <3

It's the best kind of "wasting".

Not even reading them sometimes but simply looking at all of them and the book smell ^_^


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Sep 1, 2015)

My sister and I are with you on that one. There's just something about the smell and feel of books.


----------



## am_hammy (Sep 1, 2015)

MzSnowleopard said:


> My sister and I are with you on that one. There's just something about the smell and feel of books.




It's an addiction. Seriously.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Sep 1, 2015)

am_hammy said:


> It's an addiction. Seriously.



One that's caused me to consider opening my own bookstore.


----------



## dither (Sep 1, 2015)

MzSnowleopard said:


> One that's caused me to consider opening my own bookstore.



I love that post.

Good luck Leop.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Sep 1, 2015)

When I lived in Denver, the people I met introduced me to a place that was book a bookstore and a coffee shop. It's where they introduced me to hot chai. It was in a brick building and very spacious. I was in heavy. And the dream was born.


----------



## dither (Sep 1, 2015)

Leopard,
bookstores are dinosaurs imo, i wish they weren't. WE wish they weren't but there  you go.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Sep 1, 2015)

They don't have to be. Find a place in the right spot, offer the right things ( not just books ) and keep it both simple - people will come.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Sep 1, 2015)

Some days...

I go down to the mall on the weekend. Friday or Saturday evening.

And I sit on a bench in my FINEST attire. A suit... a big coat... few scarves...

I watch the hipsters walk by. 

They stare. They wonder who I am. And I only people watch, silently judging them.

Oh how I whittle away the hours.


----------



## dither (Sep 1, 2015)

"People will come" rings a bell.



Crowley,
how old are you? If i may be so bold.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Sep 1, 2015)

dither said:


> "People will come" rings a bell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, just 19 actually. March 27'th on '96. Just a sapling, I am. ^,,,^


----------



## dither (Sep 1, 2015)

I might have posted your last comment and i'm in my 60s.
As the leopard said, the people will come.

Field of dreams wasn't it?


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Sep 1, 2015)

dither said:


> I might have posted your last comment and i'm in my 60s.
> As the leopard said, the people will come.
> 
> Field of dreams wasn't it?



Yeah. I knew what you were talking about but I couldn't remember. I just looked it up on youtube.

Same guy that voiced Darth Vader. Not a bad actor too. It was a good scene.


----------

